# Schriftzug mit Farbhintergrund  passend ausschneiden



## Chems (22. Juni 2003)

Wie kann ich in Illustrator einen Schriftzug auf einem farbigem
Hintergrund so ausschneiden das  die Hintergrundfarbe sich
genau mit den Buchstaben des Schriftzuges deckt ??
Der schriftug wird über einem ovalen foto plaziert
deshalb ist der Schriftzug gebogen,der farbhintergrund unter dem bogen muss  verschwinden,da er sonst das logo überdecken würde
Die Hintergrundfarbe soll aber an den Rändern der Buchstaben des
Schriftzuges deckend erhalten bleiben,da ich diesen fürs Web
(gleicher farbiger Hintergrund) brauche zwecks rasterlosen Rändern.


----------



## Mythos007 (22. Juni 2003)

Ich versteh kein Wort ...


----------



## Chems (22. Juni 2003)

ist doch ganz einfach,aber hier ein Beispiel zum Anfassen so das es jeder versteht,so soll es aussehen,aber ohne das man die viereckige
umrandung vom schriftzug im logo sieht.


----------

